# Connecting FreeBSD to Internet using VirtualBox



## freeuser (Apr 4, 2012)

I just installed FreeBSD in the VirtualBox running on Ubuntu host, and need instructions to enable Internet access from FreeBSD. Can you help me?

Details.

Host: Windows 7 SP 1, connected to the Internet through USB Modem. Sun VirtualBox 4.1.10. FreeBSD 8.2 running in the VirtualBox.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2012)

Depending on how you configured the VM (bridged, host-only or NAT) you probably just need to enable DHCP on the network interface.


----------



## freeuser (Apr 5, 2012)

*I* use NAT in my network configuration, and also have enabled DHCP. But still *I* can*'*t connect to the internet.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2012)

Post the output of ifconfig(8) and the contents of /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## freeuser (Apr 7, 2012)

*I*t's been a week and now, *I* already know how to set up an internet connection. Thanks anyway.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2012)

What do you mean?  If you solved the problem, posting a solution helps others.  If you didn't solve it, how about posting the information requsted in post #4?


----------

